# Tegu Talk Instant Messaging System Yes or No? ???



## BlackendMetalDeathHead666 (Jun 22, 2011)

Okay so I see the Tegutalk thing has a tegu chat room, but does it have a hidden Instant Messanger that im not seeing or know how to acsess? :/  if so please inform!!  and thank you admins for all your help last night and today love you guys!


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

We have a private messaging system. The chatroom isn't currently being used. The forums here are the best way to chat with everyone


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2011)

We tried to have chat night once, not many people showed up maybe we should try it someday


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

What if we did like a thursday night posting night. We could start a "free for all" thread and just treat that like a chat room for the evening


----------



## reptastic (Jun 22, 2011)

That could work, but i think eventually we should get the chat room bk up and running


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

the problem with the chat was that its impossible to moderate all the time. there was some history of harassment and abuse of the chatroom...


----------



## turtlepunk (Jun 22, 2011)

hm if the chat room wont work then i really like that idea of the thursday posting night! sounds fun.


----------



## thomasjg23 (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are worried about people showing to it you could make an event on the tegu talk facebook page.


----------



## Rhetoric (Jun 22, 2011)

yeah i dont see any action on the fb page


----------



## Josh (Jun 22, 2011)

what would you like to see on the FB page? I didnt want to inundate people with updates all the time...


----------



## roastedspleen (Jun 23, 2011)

chat rooms are targets for other troll forums... like the /b/tards from 4chan.... even one of them could shut the site down.
i know this myself because i used to be a troll


----------

